# Manchmal lernt man Gentoo wieder richtig zu schätzen ..

## Erdie

Auf meinem Raspberrypi läuft eine Raspbian als NFS und Webserver ungefähr  seit Ende letzten Jahres. Neulich  wollte ich mal wieder ein update machen, also apt-get update und apt-get upgrade. Das Ergebnis was ein nicht mehr bootfähiges, kaputtes System.

Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine SD Karte mit Archlinux rumliegen, gleich fertig mit NFS Server und ich steck diese rein und starte gleich mal ein Update. Update klappte nicht, es gab Fehlermeldungen irgendwelche Verzeichnisse würden schon existieren. Da ich keine Erfahrung mit Archlinux habe und auch keine Lust auf große Internetrecherchen  hatte, bin ich dann das Risiko eingegangen etwas verbotenes zu tun und benutzte die "force" option - neu flashen kann man ja immer.

Wie fast schon erwartet, war das Ergebnis eine totales Desaster. Kein login mehr möglich, auf bestehenden Shell keine Eingabe mehr möglich. System schrott.

Ich habe ja schon einige Probleme mit Gentoo in den letzten 10 Jahren gehabt aber ein System zerschossen habe ich noch nie. Bisher dachte ich, die Binärstistributionen wären irgendwie idiotensicherer als Gentoo, denn dafür nehmen sie ja einige Restiktionen in Kauf aber diesen Beispiel hat mit gezeigt, dass das wohl ein Irrtum ist.

Mann, wie ich meine Gentoo Kisten wieder lieb habe   :Very Happy:  Gentoo rules \o/

----------

## cryptosteve

Das muss ich Dir mal recht geben. Deshalb habe ich auch versucht, meinen raspi mit Gentoo aufzusetzen. Das Wiki gibt dazu ja einiges her. Das hat auch sehr gut funkioniert, aber auf dem Raspi zu kompilieren ist eine Quaaaaaal. 

Deshalb habe ich es mit CrossCompiling probiert, aber da muss ich konstatieren ... ich bin echt einfach zu blöde dazu. Ich habe einige Howtos dazu im Netz gefunden, aber je näher ich meinem Ziel kam, desto kaputter wurde mein Hauptsystem.  :Smile:  Ich habs dann irgendwann abgebrochen und bin doch auf raspbian gewechselt.

----------

## Erdie

Wie lange dauert denn das Kompilieren eines kleinen Paketes auf dem Raspberry PI verglichen mit einem Desktop Rechner?

----------

## bbgermany

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie lange dauert denn das Kompilieren eines kleinen Paketes auf dem Raspberry PI verglichen mit einem Desktop Rechner?

 

Was verstehst du unter klein? Für mein Raspberry Pi Gentoo hab ich auf distcc mit crosscompile gesetzt. Hat dafür gesorgt, dass es schneller geht. Und ja, das mit dem System zerschießen kann ich nachvollziehen. Bei mir hat es RaspBMC in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie lange dauert denn das Kompilieren eines kleinen Paketes auf dem Raspberry PI verglichen mit einem Desktop Rechner?

 

der Vergleich ist natürlich schwer anzustellen, da ich a) keine genauen Zeiten vom raspi mehr im Kopf habe und b) ein "Desktop-Rechner" natürlich schon sehr unterschiedlich gebaut sein kann.

Aber ich war seinerzeit doch ganz schön erschrocken, wie sehr er sich bei "emerge eix" abgemüht hat.  :Smile: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Das erlebe ich genauso. Gentoo ist sehr angenehm zu warten. Ich teste regelmäßig andere Linux Distributionen, aber bisher habe ich noch keine einzige gefunden, die auch nur annähernd zu rund läuft wie Gentoo. Mal kurz ein paar Beispiele der letzten Zeit:

Ubuntu 13.04

1. Ärgernis, Bootloader MUSS installiert werden, eigentlich soll Gentoo das übernehmen. Na gut, dann kommt er eben auf eine Partition, wo er nicht gestartet werden kann.

2. Nach jedem Start erhalte die geniale Meldung: Eine Systemanwendung ist abgestürzt. Welche? Was ist los? Keine Informationen...

3. Konsolenausgabe von APT: Katastrophe. Suchen in der Konsole nach Paketen: Katastrophe. Das reinste Chaos. Da blickt doch kein Mensch durch.

OpenSuse 12.3

Direkt nach der Installation startet KDE nicht. Ich komme in den Login Manager (KDM), gebe mein Passwort ein, der fängt an KDE zu starten, die animierten Symbole erscheinen, zwischen dem vierten und fünften wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich lande wieder im Login Manager. Hatte ich auch noch nicht...Na gut, schuld war letztendlich der proprietäre Grafikkarten-Treiber, den ich im Live Betrieb installiert hatte. Deinstalliert - Einloggen klappt zumindest wieder. Neuer Versuch: Nach der Wiki Anleitung erneut den proprietären Treiber installiert (funktioniert bei anderen Distros ja auch). Dasselbe Ergebnis. Argh, keine Lust mehr...

ROSA Fresh Desktop R (aktuell neben Gentoo und Windows installiert)

Für mich die optisch schönte Linux Distribution überhaupt. KDE hat ein sehr schönes Design. Hinzu kommen einige sehr nützliche eigene Programme wie Stack Folder, Rosa Media Player (kann per 1-Click Youtube Videos herunterladen und die Audiospur als mp3 extrahieren), Rosa Launcher.

Leider gibt es auch hier Ärger.

1. Im Live Betrieb habe ich nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768 (trotz Full HD Monitor).

2. Installation erzwingt den Bootloader in den MBR. Grrrrr, naja kann ich mit Gentoo zur Not wieder überschreiben.

3. Nach der Installation ist immer noch die Auflösung maximal 1024x768. Auch hier muss ich wohl den proprietären Treiber manuell installieren. Paketmanager gestartet, nvidia Treiber ausgewählt (non-free Repository war Standardmäßig aktiviert) und installiert. Bei der Installation gibt es eine Kernel-Panic und der Bildschirm ist voller bunter Streifen. Juhu! Hardreset! Rechner startet neu, ich komme auf die Shell und kann mich einloggen. Mit nvidia-xconfig die xorg.conf erstellt und kdm gestartet. Oh, es hat funktioniert, ich kann mich einloggen und KDE startet mit der gewohnten 1920x1080 Auflösung.

4. Leider startet nun KDM nicht mehr automatisch, ich lande bei jedem Start in der Shell und muss systemctl start kdm jedes Mal manuell eingeben. ein enable kdm -f funktioniert hier nicht. Sch*** systemd

Nach solchen Erfahrungen bin ich jedes Mal über mein Gentoo dankbar  :Very Happy:  Das funktioniert einfach. Und wenn es doch mal Probleme gibt, sagt es mir wenigstens, was schief gelaufen ist und wie man das beheben kann.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Auf meinem Raspberrypi läuft eine Raspbian als NFS und Webserver ungefähr  seit Ende letzten Jahres. Neulich  wollte ich mal wieder ein update machen, also apt-get update und apt-get upgrade. Das Ergebnis was ein nicht mehr bootfähiges, kaputtes System.
> 
> Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine SD Karte mit Archlinux rumliegen, gleich fertig mit NFS Server und ich steck diese rein und starte gleich mal ein Update. Update klappte nicht, es gab Fehlermeldungen irgendwelche Verzeichnisse würden schon existieren. Da ich keine Erfahrung mit Archlinux habe und auch keine Lust auf große Internetrecherchen  hatte, bin ich dann das Risiko eingegangen etwas verbotenes zu tun und benutzte die "force" option - neu flashen kann man ja immer.
> 
> Wie fast schon erwartet, war das Ergebnis eine totales Desaster. Kein login mehr möglich, auf bestehenden Shell keine Eingabe mehr möglich. System schrott.
> ...

 

Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Bei mir läuft seit Weihnachten ein all in one Server mit Raspbian und ich bin 100% zufrieden, 

und der wird richtig gequält. Kurz zu meine Konfiguration. Habe ein Netzteil mit 4 Ampere und real vorhandenen 5,65 Volt.

Da ich auch ein USB Hub benötige habe ich die Stromversorgung so gelöst das ich an meinem Netzteil ein Y-Kabel gelötet habe.

Ein Kabel geht direkt zum Raps als Stromversorgung und das andere zu USB hub. An dem USB Hub hängen Lautsprecher mit Stromversorgung

durch USB (da der Raps nun mal nicht Beepen kann wie ein PC habe ich das so gelöst damit ich auch Akustisch bei Hard oder Software

Fehler eine Nachricht bekommen). Des weiteren ein Tastatur und Mouse Kabel zum Tastatur/Mouse-switch und ein USB zu Ethernet

Adapter da sich der Raps auch ins Internet einwählt (den Ethernet am Raps benötige ich für meinen Ethernet Switch da der Raps

auch als Router/Firewall usw.. für drei Rechner dient. Und zuletzt ein USB Stick auf dem das Tägliche Backup von meine Mails

abgelegt wird (natürlich verschlüsselt (cryptdisks)  :Smile: ). Und natürlich noch ein HDMI Kabel vom raps zum Monitor in diesem Fall

ein Fernseher.

Mein Karte habe ich folgender maßen eingerichtet: Eine Partition für boot und eine für / unverschlüsselt, für var, /var/spool/squid,

/var/spool/cyrus und /media/usbstick-backup jeweils verschlüsselt. 

Auf dem Rabs läuft nun squid3 mit cache auf der 16 GB SD Karte (1 GB für squid cache).

cyrus-imapd mit integriertem postfix, saslauthd, amavis, clamav, und spamassassin.

bind9 als nameserver und noch folgenden Daemons für mein Heimnetzwerk was selbsterklärend ist:

fwlogwatch, gkrellmd, gpm, iptables, ntp, plymouth, pppd, privoxy, rpcbind, ssh, swatchd, tor, vnstat.

Der Raps fungiert also als Router/Firewall für mein Heimnetzwerk, kümmert sich um meine Mails und stellt auch

die Proxys/Daemons usw. für drei Rechner zu Verfügung. Er läuft 24 Stunden am Tag 7 Tage die Wochen mit Raspbian und hat noch

kein mal ärger gemacht. Er schaut aber auch Täglich nach Updates und benachrichtigt mich dann per Mail und auch akustisch so

das ich diese auch zeitnah einspiele.

Einzieger Nachteil zu dem stromfressenden PC der das bei mir vorher erledigt hat ich muss den Raps einmal in der Woche (Sonntags) 

neu starten da amavis, clamav, und spamassassin viel Speicher benötigen und wenn 30% von meiner Swappation(gesamt 1,5 GB) belegt 

sind kann es zu Kernel Fehler oder Panic kommen, aber damit kann ich leben, starte das Ding eben einmal die Woche neu.

Gentoo habe ich aus dem Grund nicht dafür genommen weil das kompilieren auf dem Raps zu lange dauert und ein Server hat bei mir

auch nur zu laufen und keine Arbeit zu machen.

Und zum Schluss, Backup der Karte vom Raps mach ich einmal im Monat mit dd am PC.

MfG

----------

## l3u

Ist doch interessant, wie jeder von uns Freaks ein Raspberry Pi am Laufen hat :-D

Auf meinem Raspberry Pi läuft Gentoo, gebaut mit distcc und Portage sowie allen temporären Verzeichnissen zum Bauen über NFS. Genauso mach ich das mit meinem Alix 3D2, und das Ding läuft jetzt mittlerweile seit dem 03.11.2010 als Web-, FTP-, Mail- und svn-Server.

Alles andere als Gentoo ist mir bisher binnen kürzester Zeit auf den Keks gegangen … damals™ hatte ich sogar Gentoo auf meiner NSLU2 laufen, die hab ich aber mittlerweile in den Ruhestand geschickt.

----------

## Jean-Paul

@Fijoldar, 

möchtest du wirklich solche "Fertig-Disti's" wie Ubuntu, Suse oder ROSA (wtf) mit Gentoo vergleichen, wo du fast alles selbst machst ?

Vergleiche sind eher mit Arch, Crux, Lunar, Funtoo, SourceMage oder LFS sinnvoll (wobei Arch da fast schon wieder rausfällt, so wie die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre verlaufen ist) oder meinetwegen ein *BSD. 

Aber ich muss dir Recht geben, in punkto Stabilität gibt's kaum was besseres.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Erdie

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Bei mir läuft seit Weihnachten ein all in one Server mit Raspbian und ich bin 100% zufrieden, 
> 
> und der wird richtig gequält. 
> ...

 

Nun, wenn es bei mir keine Probleme gegeben hätte, wäre ich natürlich auch zufrieden gewesen. Es muß ja nicht bei jedem schiefgehen. Ich würde Raspbian auch nicht als schlecht bezeichnen, jedoch ist mein Vertrauen etwas getrübt. 

Ich bin einfach zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass Gentoo doch noch eine Klasse für sich ist.

----------

## Fijoldar

@Jean-Paul,

ich finde diesen Vergleich gar nicht so schlimm. Ich möchte damit nämlich zeigen, dass die angebliche Einfachheit und Benutzerfreundlichkeit einer Binärdistribution meist nur auf den ersten Blick vorhanden ist. Selbst ein so hoch gelobtes Ubuntu, das angeblich immer ootb funktionieren soll, macht auf Dauer mehr Probleme als mein Gentoo. Wenn man sich einmal die Zeit nimmt und das richtig einrichtet, läuft das absolut rund und macht auch in einem halben Jahr keine Probleme. Ein Ubuntu wird man meist alle 6 Monate aktualisieren müssen und das heißt oft Neuinstallation, da ein Upgrade schnell mal das System zerschießen kann (selbst erlebt).

Vergleiche ich jetzt den Arbeitsaufwand (sagen wir wir in den letzten 12 Monaten) einer Fertig-Distro mit Gentoo, habe ich auf Dauer gesehen mit der Fertig-Distro mehr zu tun als mit Gentoo. So ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

----------

## Fijoldar

@all,

wäre denn für Gentoo das Beagle Board Black¹ evtl. die bessere Wahl? Zumindest die Daten klingen für mich interessanter. Preislich ist da ja auch kein großer Unterschied zum Raspberry Pi.

¹http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone%20Black

----------

## Erdie

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> @all,
> 
> wäre denn für Gentoo das Beagle Board Black¹ evtl. die bessere Wahl? Zumindest die Daten klingen für mich interessanter. Preislich ist da ja auch kein großer Unterschied zum Raspberry Pi.
> 
> ¹http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone%20Black

 

Interessante Frage, die  Antworten interessieren mich jetzt auch brennend ..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Hier ist ein netter Vergleich: http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/04/25/beaglebone-black-vs-raspberry-pi-features-and-price-comparison/

Sieht so aus, als ob das Beagle Board klar die Nase vorn hat. Einzig der Video-Output ist etwas schlechter. Hier schafft der RPi locker Full HD während sich das BB mit 720p zufrieden geben muss. Aber wer braucht auf so einem kleinen Teil schon Full HD?

------

Ich hoffe, das passt überhaupt noch zum Thema. Ich möchte diesen Thread nämlich keineswegs entführen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Nun, wenn es bei mir keine Probleme gegeben hätte, wäre ich natürlich auch zufrieden gewesen. Es muß ja nicht bei jedem schiefgehen. Ich würde Raspbian auch nicht als schlecht bezeichnen, jedoch ist mein Vertrauen etwas getrübt. 
> 
> Ich bin einfach zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass Gentoo doch noch eine Klasse für sich ist.

 

Das hatte ich auch so verstanden. Ich hatte auch deshalb mein Konfiguration gepostet weil viele bei

dem Rasp meinen das wenn Fehler auftauchen das es an der Software oder dem Rasp liegen. Ich habe

hier einige Test gemacht und in den entsprechenden Foren/Howtos gelesen und gehe mit grosser Sicherheit

davon aus das sehr viele Fehler an einem Schwachbrüstigen Netzteil liegen. Wenn du an den beiden 

Messpunkten am Rasp nicht mindesten immer (auch unter last usw.) 5 Volt oder 0,1 drunter hast ist ärger 

vorprogrammiert (habe hier selber einige versuche gestartet). Und viele oder die meisten 5 Volt Netzteile 

"liefern" halt an den Messpunkten nur 4.3 bis 4.8 Volt auf dem Rasp ohne Last bzw. nicht durchgehen und das gibt

reproduzierbar Ärger. Empfohlen wird eine Spannung an den Messpunkten von 4,75 bis 5,25 Volt das heisst

bei einer Spannung ohne Last usw. von etwas über 5 Volt war ich immer auf der sicheren Seite (hatte das

über Tage mit der menge an oben geposteten Zusatzgeräten gemessen und war nie unter 4,9 Volt, falls

es jemanden interessieren sollte  :Smile: .

MfG

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo fuchur,

du hattest etwas geschrieben von einem 4A/5,65V Netzteil. Hast du zufällig einen Link dazu oder ist es etwas "selbstgebautes"? Ich arbeite mit dem original RS Comp Netzteil. Das liefert 1.2A/5V. Mit dem externen powered USB Hub habe ich keine Probleme mit KVM und anderen Komponenten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hallo fuchur,
> 
> du hattest etwas geschrieben von einem 4A/5,65V Netzteil. Hast du zufällig einen Link dazu oder ist es etwas "selbstgebautes"? Ich arbeite mit dem original RS Comp Netzteil. Das liefert 1.2A/5V. Mit dem externen powered USB Hub habe ich keine Probleme mit KVM und anderen Komponenten.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Diesen hier: http://www.amazon.de/USB-HUB-UHN3I-400s-Ladeport-Geraete-Netzteil/dp/B006YPFPI2

Aber auch nur das Netzteil von dem 3.0-USB der 2.0-USB von der gleichen Marke hat weniger "Dampf".

Und noch was der Hub ist absoluter Schrott habe 3 Stück davon und keiner Funktioniert und das scheint

auch bekannt zu sein da ich meine auf dem Flohmarkt (bei so einem Händler für Rücklaufware) pro Stück

für 4 Euros erstanden habe (noch Original verpackt) aber nach dem ich das erste Netzteil getestet habe 

war mir das egal weil für den Preis kriegt man sonst nicht so ein Netzteil.

MfG

----------

## cryptosteve

Manchmal lernt man Gentoo wieder richtig zu schätzen ... und heute war wieder einer dieser Tage.

Ein dist-upgrade von oldstable (squeeze) nach stable (wheezy) stand an. Eigentlich ein Selbstgänger, so steht es oft in Blogs geschrieben.

Durchgeführt, mehrfach unterwegs abgebrochen. Schlussendlich ist's dann doch noch durchgelaufen.

 dovecot - kaputt

 postgres - kaputt

 mysql - kaputt

 syslog - komplett rausgefallen

 localhost in /etc/hosts - vanished

 mailman - relay access denied

Nichts, was man nicht in den Griff kriegen kann, aber so geballt am morgen treibt mir das doch den Blutdruck nach oben. Dann doch lieber Gentoo, das ist vielleicht allwöchentlich etwas mehr Arbeit, aber dafür spart man sich diese Hauruck-Aktionen. Und so viele Server, dass ich es wöchentlich nicht mehr bewältigen kann, habe ich nicht.

----------

## slick

Ich bin inzwischen auch Gentoo diverse Male fremd gegangen, aber es geht einfach nicht ohne. Man kommt einfach nicht davon los wenn man es einmal schätzen gelernt hat. Nur man muss aufpassen das man immer dran bleibt, es ändert sich oft einiges und "Tricks" von früher klappen nicht mehr o.ä.

Einzig auf meinem kleinen Netbook (Samsung NC10) läuft ein LMDE. Da war mir verschlüsseltes Home-Verz. und Suspend to Swap out of the Box wichtig, ohne lange zu basteln. Sicher würde das auch mit Gentoo gehen, aber das Gerät muss einfach funktionieren. Und das ist mir bei Gentoo in Kombination mit meinem Spieltrieb einfach zu heiß.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ohh, der gute alte Slick, das man Dich auch nochmal sieht! Wie wäre es mit einem Veteranen - Treffen? Ich habe in über 10 Jahren noch niemanden aus der Community persönlich getroffen. Vielleicht besser nachholen bevor sie (die Community) ganz verschwindet   :Razz: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ohh, der gute alte Slick, das man Dich auch nochmal sieht! Wie wäre es mit einem Veteranen - Treffen? Ich habe in über 10 Jahren noch niemanden aus der Community persönlich getroffen. Vielleicht besser nachholen bevor sie (die Community) ganz verschwindet  

 

Ich will den Thread nicht endgültig in die falsche Richtung entführen, aber die ganzen "User-Group-Treffen"-Threads sind leider auch alle ziemlich tot. Ich glaube nicht, das es derzeit überhaupt noch Treffen abseits der etaiblierten Messen gibt. Zur Not starte halt mal 'ne Umfrage, ob überhaupt grundsätzlich Interesse daran besteht. Für die meisten dürfte ein zentrales Treffen sicher an der Wegstrecke scheitern.

----------

## tazinblack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Wie lange dauert denn das Kompilieren eines kleinen Paketes auf dem Raspberry PI verglichen mit einem Desktop Rechner? 
> 
> Was verstehst du unter klein? Für mein Raspberry Pi Gentoo hab ich auf distcc mit crosscompile gesetzt. Hat dafür gesorgt, dass es schneller geht. Und ja, das mit dem System zerschießen kann ich nachvollziehen. Bei mir hat es RaspBMC in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Also distcc rein auf amd64 hatte ich auch schon am laufen, aber crosscompile für arm in der Verbindung hab ich nie zum Laufen bekommen. 

Das würde mich mal näher interessieren. Hast Du für die toolchain crossdev verwendet? Das lief bei mir immer auf Fehler. Ich finde da gibts auch zu viele Möglichkeiten.

Hast Du da zufällig ne gute Doku zu? Und evtl. noch ne Anleitung wie man das auf dem Raspi einrichtet?

Ich hab gestern bis in die Nacht an meinem zweit Raspi gebastelt um dem endlich stabil UMTS beizubringen unter raspbian und hab bei der Gelegenheit auch schmerzlich ein gentoo vermisst.

Ist noch die RaspiCam dran. Das ganze soll ne WebCam für unseren Verein an einem Baggersee werden. 

Leider lief das mit vwdial total instabil. Immer wenn ich ein Bild ins Netz hochladen wollte, ist die Verbindung abgesemmelt.

Jetzt verwende ich das sakis3g skript und jetzt scheints stabil zu laufen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch basteln, dass der beim Booten automatisch verbindet und beim Wegfall von UMTS neu verbindet, dann noch in nen Abzweigkasten und los gehts. Bin echt mal gespannt, mit was für Problemen ich noch zu kämpfen habe.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Es ist schon eine Weile her, aber vielleicht bekomme ich das noch zusammen. Also ich habe als erstes mit Crossdev die Toolchain gebastelt. Das war eigentlich der problematische Teil, weil es eine zeitl ang immer Probleme bei mir gab, den GCC passend zu übersetzen. Danach noch DISTCC installiert und schon ging das. Man muss jedoch bedenken, dass wie immer mit DISTCC nicht alle Pakete sich verteilen lassen. Besonders ärgerlich ist das bei eine Paket wie GCC. Das dauert dann halt ewig. Den Kernel hab ich dann meistens auf der x86/x86_64 Maschine übersetzt. Das ging wesentlich schneller. 

Ich hatte auch mal versucht BINPKGs zu erzeugen, jedoch wanderten viele bei mir nicht durch den Compiler und dann hilft das auch nicht wirklich weiter.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich glaube, ich hatte seinerzeits das hier probiert, musste dann aber irgendwann abbrechen, weil mein natives x86_64-Setup irgendwie durcheinander geriet. Keine Ahnung, ob ich unterwegs vom Weg abgekommen bin, oder ob das HOWTO fehlerhaft ist. Am Ende drohte jedenfalls alles durcheinander zu geraten und ich wusste nicht mehr so recht, wo oben und unten ist.

Ich wollte es dann irgendwann nochmal sauber angehen ... bei dem Wunsch ist es bislang allerdings geblieben.

----------

## Max Steel

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, ich hatte seinerzeits das hier probiert, musste dann aber irgendwann abbrechen, weil mein natives x86_64-Setup irgendwie durcheinander geriet. Keine Ahnung, ob ich unterwegs vom Weg abgekommen bin, oder ob das HOWTO fehlerhaft ist. Am Ende drohte jedenfalls alles durcheinander zu geraten und ich wusste nicht mehr so recht, wo oben und unten ist.
> 
> Ich wollte es dann irgendwann nochmal sauber angehen ... bei dem Wunsch ist es bislang allerdings geblieben.

 

Ich nutze für distcc-crosscompile diesen Tut:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/cross-compiling-distcc.xml

(zzgl zu der crossdev Magic)

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe ja schon einige Probleme mit Gentoo in den letzten 10 Jahren gehabt aber ein System zerschossen habe ich noch nie. Bisher dachte ich, die Binärstistributionen wären irgendwie idiotensicherer als Gentoo, denn dafür nehmen sie ja einige Restiktionen in Kauf aber diesen Beispiel hat mit gezeigt, dass das wohl ein Irrtum ist.
> 
> Mann, wie ich meine Gentoo Kisten wieder lieb habe   Gentoo rules \o/

 

Nicht nur der Raspberry Pi kann einem die Vorzüge von Gentoo wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen.

Ich musste in der Firma einen Media-PC für Musik und Internetradio auf die Beine stellen und aus div. Gründen sollte es kein Windows sein, doch so trivial wie sich das auch anhört ist/war es aber leider nicht. Bei jeder Distribution gab es irgendetwas das Störte, nicht eine einzige konnte alle Anforderungen (Rolling Release, geringer Wartungsaufwand, möglichst Idiotensicher) auf Anhieb befriedigen und selbst die jetzige (Paldo) hat ein Manko (ein Samba ohne ADS-Support) das mir ziemlich gegen den Strich geht.

Mein Gentoo würde ich nie wieder hergeben.

EDIT:

Mein 700ster Beitrag! Ich verzichte auf den Toster aber gegen die Gentoo-Tasse hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ist doch interessant, wie jeder von uns Freaks ein Raspberry Pi am Laufen hat 

 Ich weiß nicht mal was ein "Raspberry Pi" überhaupt ist ô_O

(update: Jetzt weiß ich es. Aber was fängt man mit der MiniMöhre (512MB RAM max? Oweia!) an?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe ihn z.Z. als Mumble Server (Dauerbetrieb) laufen. Verbraucht kaum Strom, ist immer online. Ich bin damit zufrieden.

----------

## Erdie

Meiner dient als NFS NAS Backup Server für die ganze Familie. 24/7 online. Ausserdem ist noch geplant, eine Tomatenkamera und eine Steuerung für eine Tomaten Bewässerungsanlage, falls wir mal unterwegs sind.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Meiner dient als NFS NAS Backup Server für die ganze Familie. 24/7 online. Ausserdem ist noch geplant, eine Tomatenkamera und eine Steuerung für eine Tomaten Bewässerungsanlage, falls wir mal unterwegs sind.

 Das mit der Tomatenkamera ist sicherlich sehr interessant.

Wenn die mal richtig ausflippen ist das sicher unterhaltsamer als jeder Actionfilm ...

Ich hoffe du lässt uns dran teilhaben  :Smile: 

Edit

Vielleicht habe wir dann bald den zweite teil?

http://tinyurl.com/optmt34

MFG

----------

## Erdie

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich hoffe du lässt uns dran teilhaben 
> 
> MFG

 

Die Tomatenkamera dient selbstverständlich dem Zweck der Prävention, da Tomaten bei der heutigen radioaktiven Verschmutzung allzu leicht zu Killermostern heranwachsen und eine Bedrohung darstellen können. Mit der Kamera erkennt man frühzeitig der Gefahr und  kann das Unheil in einem noch nicht lebensbedrohlichem Stadium vernichten.

Man betrachte als Beispiel meinen Avatar. Solche Monster kriechen ab und wann in meinem Keller herum   :Shocked: 

Ich könnte Euch die URL nennen - ist aber nur was für starke Nerven!

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich habe auch an sowas Interesse. Sobald die Zeit es zulässt, werde ich das auch mal in Angriff nehmen   :Smile: 

Ich muss mir allerdings was mit der Abdichtung überlegen.

----------

## l3u

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aber was fängt man mit der MiniMöhre (512MB RAM max? Oweia!) an?

 

Unterschätz sowas nicht! Ich hab hier eine Alix-3D2-Board laufen (bissl schwächer auf der Brust als ein Raspberry Pi!), was fünf Domains hostet, einen FTP-, einen Mail- und einen Subversion-Server laufen hat. Nebenher stellt es noch eine Festplatte als NAS per NFS zur Verfügung. Dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt viel RAM und/oder Rechenleistung.

Mein Raspberry Pi macht im Moment alle 15 Minuten ein Bild per Webcam von meinem Garten. Daraus mache ich dann einen Zeitrafferfilm für das ganze Jahr :-)

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hat eigentlich jmd. einen Ras.Pi als Aufzeichnungsgerät (bei Bewegung?) im Garten laufen? Hintergrund ist der, dass bei uns regelmäßig in die Garage eingebrochen wird (mittlerweile habe ich rausbekommen, dass einer in kleinen Mengen das Heizöl abpumpt) . Ich möchte nicht viel Geld in eine teure Videoüberwachungsanlage reinstecken. Normalerweise müsste man das doch mit einem Ras.Pi abecken können!?

LG

----------

## l3u

Nimmst du ne Webcam und motion.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Werde ich mir am Wochenende mal ansehen. Vielen Dank!

----------

## Erdie

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *l3u wrote:*   Ist doch interessant, wie jeder von uns Freaks ein Raspberry Pi am Laufen hat  Ich weiß nicht mal was ein "Raspberry Pi" überhaupt ist ô_O
> 
> (update: Jetzt weiß ich es. Aber was fängt man mit der MiniMöhre (512MB RAM max? Oweia!) an?

 

Du scheinst wohl die Zeit nicht erlebt zu haben, als man sich über 4 MB mehr RAM riesig gefreut hat?   :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Du scheinst wohl die Zeit nicht erlebt zu haben, als man sich über 4 MB mehr RAM riesig gefreut hat?  

 

Fairerweise sollte man aber auch sagen das zu der damaligen Zeit auch niemand einen GUI betrieben hat der an sich schon fast 512MB RAM verbraucht.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Also ich hatte 1995 auf meinem Pentium 90 mit 8 MB RAM Windows 3.11 laufen. Und das ist ja wohl ne GUI ;-)

----------

## frank9999

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *l3u wrote:*   Ist doch interessant, wie jeder von uns Freaks ein Raspberry Pi am Laufen hat  Ich weiß nicht mal was ein "Raspberry Pi" überhaupt ist ô_O
> 
> (update: Jetzt weiß ich es. Aber was fängt man mit der MiniMöhre (512MB RAM max? Oweia!) an?

 

Irre 512 MB RAM, soviel!  :Wink: 

Die HDD (WD93044-A) die ich gerade formatiere hat nur 40 MB (!) Kapazität.

Produziert im Mai 1991 und funktioniert heute noch ...

----------

## mrsteven

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nicht nur der Raspberry Pi kann einem die Vorzüge von Gentoo wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen.

 

Allerdings, ja. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein Problem mit den neueren Mesa-Versionen. Vor ein paar Tagen hat dann ein Entwickler ein paar Patches in den master-Zweig von Mesa eingecheckt, die das Problem beheben. Das schöne ist: Ich muss nicht auf das neue Mesa-Release warten oder Mesa am Paketsystem vorbeiinstallieren, sondern kann mir mittels "git format-patch" die Patches aus dem Master ziehen und sie einfach nach /etc/portage/patches/media-libs/mesa-9.2.2 schieben. Viele Ebuilds (wie auch das von Mesa) schauen nämlich unter /etc/portage/patches nach vom Benutzer bereitgestellten Patches und wenden sie dann automatisch an. Super praktisch!  :Cool: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *l3u wrote:*   Ist doch interessant, wie jeder von uns Freaks ein Raspberry Pi am Laufen hat  Ich weiß nicht mal was ein "Raspberry Pi" überhaupt ist ô_O
> 
> (update: Jetzt weiß ich es. Aber was fängt man mit der MiniMöhre (512MB RAM max? Oweia!) an? 
> 
> Du scheinst wohl die Zeit nicht erlebt zu haben, als man sich über 4 MB mehr RAM riesig gefreut hat?  

 Ich habe mich 1986 schon Wahnsinnig über die 16kb in meinem Commodore C16 gefreut. Aber auf dem musste auch nichts großes kompiliert werden.

----------

